# Hotfix Paper alternative



## dazzlindezigns (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a project that I'm trying to complete in the next day or so, I don't have time to order hotfix tape, transfer paper. Is there an alternative that could work temporarily?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I've used transfer tape for sign vinyl AT60... You could actually use sign vinyl itself in a pinch I've actually done it just to see what would happen... 

Now granted with sign vinyl you have to place the design by feel as it's no clear but honestly it works as crazy as it sounds...

If you can find it locally like at a Ben Franklin or Hobby Lobby or the like you could also use clear contact paper...

I would try a small sample first even though I've tried these options myself so I know they work but experiment with temps and what not before trying them out on the real thing...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I should point out I was using sign vinyl with removable adhesive same with the Contact Paper... Maybe the stuff with permanent adhesive would work I've just never tried it...


Kevin


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I suppose you could try to use heavy duty clear packing tape... I have never tried this and it is just a thought. Test before you do it.
or
the sticky backer sheet from some vinyl


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Eview1 said:


> I suppose you could try to use heavy duty clear packing tape... I have never tried this and it is just a thought. Test before you do it.
> or
> the sticky backer sheet from some vinyl


clear tape melts 

Paper tape may work ??


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

yes C is rite .. clear tape melts .. i have tried paper tape once, it works but it leave some stickiness on the fabric


----------



## dazzlindezigns (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your input. I ended up going to hobby lobby and purchasing the rhinestone letters, removing the letters and using the transfer tape from there. Time consuming, but it worked. This was actually my first set of rhinestone shirts, I think they came out pretty good. What do you think?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

photo didn't show..


----------

